# Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden



## william (22. November 2005)

Hallo liebe Boardies!

Die Schatten sind schon lang und die Tage deutlich kürzer. Der Herbst tupft leuchtende Farbklekse in die Wälder und kündigt mit seiner Pracht die kalte Jahreszeit an. Und wenn es draußen richtig frostig wird und der Wind uns um die Ohren bläst, was gibt es dann Schöneres, als sich durch einen Reisebericht die Seele zu erwärmen. Denn der nächste Sommer, und Angelurlaub, kommt bestimmt...

3 Monate ist es inzwischen her, dass Katrin und ich aus unserem geliebten Schweden wieder daheim sind. Zum 7. Mal in Folge gab es für uns auch dieses Jahr nur ein Ziel: Ein kleines Häuschen in Smaland nahe Torne auf der Westseite des zweitgrößten Sees Südschwedens, dem Asnen.

“Entweder du kommst nie wieder oder du kommst immer wieder. Was dazwischen gibt es nicht!” Diesen Spruch habe ich schon einige Male von Skandinavien-Urlaubern gehört und ich glaube, an ihm ist was dran. Nie wieder kommen sicherlich diejenigen, die eigentlich ihre Erfüllung in Sangria-Schälchen und der nächsten Strandnachbarin finden. Doch jeder, der sich dabei erwischt, wie er dem Wind in den Baumkronen lauscht und dem das Herz höher schlägt, wenn er mit seinem Boot in den glutroten Sonnenuntergang fährt während die Spitzen der Schleppruten wippen, der ist gefangen von diesem Land. Für immer.









Nachdem wir in den ersten 4 Jahren ausschließlich mit unserem Ruderboot auf einem 300m vom Haus entfernten See geangelt haben, zog es uns in den letzten beiden Jahren über die Mörrum in den südöstlichen Teil des Asnen-Areals. Trotz unzähliger Hechtfänge in unserem “Hausgewässer” konnten wir unseren Hechtrekord von 85cm nicht toppen. Die magische 1 Meter-Grenze geisterte lange Zeit durch unsere Köpfe. Der Asnen hat in der Vergangenheit immer wieder Aufsehen erregt durch kapitale Fänge und seinen bemerkenswerten Fischreichtum, der zudem einen guten Zanderbestand bietet. Das alles hat uns sehr neugierig gemacht und neue Hoffnung geschenkt. Wir sollten nicht enttäuscht werden.

So entschieden wir uns, auf dem westlichen Teil des Asnen, von der Mörrum-Mündung bis hinauf zur Insel Getnö, unser Glück zu suchen. Da der Asnen mit seiner riesigen zerklüfteten Seenlandschaft mehr einem Binnenmeer gleicht als einem gewöhnlichen See, ist man ohne Motorboot, einer guten Gewässerkarte und einem Echolot meiner Erfahrung nach fast chancenlos. Es gibt zwar viel Fisch, aber es gibt auch viel Fläche, und besonders im Sommer stehen z.B. viele Freiwasser-Hechte in größeren Tiefen um 10 Meter, die zunächst einmal gefunden werden müssen. So haben wir uns auf halber Strecke zwischen dem Städtchen Urshult und der Insel Sirkön, ungefähr auf Höhe des Campingplatzes Karasand, ein Boot gemietet und sind in See gestochen. Wirklich tiefe Stellen gibt es allerdings in diesem Teil des Asnen nicht, durchschnittlich zeigte unser Echolot seine Graulinie bei 3-5 Metern. Aber selbst, wenn 5 Meter Wasser unterm Bug standen, konnte es dennoch sein, dass das Echolot plötzlich mit seinem Flachwasser-Warnsignal wehemend darauf aufmerksam machte, dass wieder mal ein Stein direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche lag. Die großen Unterwasser-Findlinge, die übrigens in ganz Smaland die Landschaft prägen, haben uns dazu verleitet, langsam zu fahren, und genau das Richtige zu tun: langsam zu schleppen. Viele Barsche und Hechte zwischen 40 und 80 cm konnten wir in diesen Tagen mit unseren Wobblern, Blinkern und Spinnern verführen. Das Schilfangeln haben wir nach einiger Zeit eingestellt, da hier einfach zu viele Hechte beißen, die noch grün hinter den Kiemen sind. Es gab Stellen, an denen ich zu Katrin gesagt habe, dort steht einer: Einmal den Spinner ausgeschmissen, angeschlagen, Drill. Halbstarke Schilf-Hechte bis 55cm sind in diesem Gewässer wirklich einfach zu erbeuten. Doch unser Interesse galt mehr den großen Sicheln auf dem Echolot als die Kinderstuben zu plündern.








An diesem Abend hat uns dann der Asnen gezeigt, was möglich ist und wenn ich es nicht selbst erlebt hätte, ich würde sagen, es wäre Anglerlatein: Der Tag zuvor war warm und die Sonne stand inzwischen tief und hüllte den ganzen See samt seinen Kiefern- und Birkenwälder am Ufer in ein goldgelbes Licht. Die Fischadler zogen ihre Kreise am wolkenlosen Himmel und es war absolut windstill. Die Wasseroberfläche lag wie ein großer Spiegel vor uns und unser Boot schien über ihm zu schweben ohne jeglichen Widerstand. Katrin hatte das Steuer übernommen und ich wollte mir gerade meine mit duftendem Tabak gestopfte Pfeife anzünden, als die Bremse einer unserer Schleppruten plötzlich surrend Schnur gab. Sofort war Katrin zur Stelle und prüfte kurz, ob wir einen Hänger hatten und sie den Motor stoppen musste. Aber schnell kam sie zur Erkenntnis, dass sich dort am anderen Ende etwas bewegte. Sie holte langsam die Schnur ein und konnte kurz darauf einen 45er Stachelritter an Bord holen! Nach einem Moment der Freude über unseren ersten Zander im Asnen ging es weiter. Ich startete den Motor und setzte mich erneut in den vorderen Teil des Bootes, um meine Pfeife anzuzünden. Doch bevor ich auch nur das Feuerzeug aus der Tasche nehmen konnte, heulte erneut die Bremse der Rute auf. Was war denn nun schon wieder? Kurzer Anhieb, kurzer Drill und ein strammer Hecht von 70 cm lag auf dem Boot. Welch Glück, zwei Fische in 10 Minuten war schon etwas Besonderes für uns. Also, Angeln wieder ins Wasser, Motor an, zurück gelehnt, Feuerzeug raus und.....
beide Schleppruten fingen an zu surren. Das konnte doch nicht wirklich wahr sein! Katrin übernahm die eine Rute, ich die andere und wir konnten gleichzeitig zwei Zander bestaunen, von denen ich allerdings dem einen, ca. 30cm, wieder die Freiheit geschenkt habe. Der andere maß ca. 60 cm und schillerte golden im Licht der langsam versinkenden Sonne. Gleichzeitig konnten wir beobachten, dass an der Wasseroberfläche um unser Boot herum hunderte kleiner Mäuler nach Nahrung suchten, wir waren anscheinend zufällig zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort. Und bis auf vereinzelte Kanufahrer zudem noch ganz allein. Es dauerte noch ca. eine dreiviertel Stunde bis die Sonne entgültig hinter den letzten Baumwipfeln verschwand und dem Mond die Aufsicht übergab. Wir fingen in dieser im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes “berauschenden” Zeit noch 2 Hechte, 1 Zander und unzählige Barsche in zufrieden stellenden Größen. 
Der 1 Meter-Hecht war zwar nicht dabei, doch das war nicht wichtig. 2 Stunden von Hecht und Zander vom Pfeife-Rauchen abgehalten zu werden, was gibt es Schöneres?!








Begeistert vom Asnen kam also für uns auch 2005 nichts anderes in Frage, als dieses Gewässer erneut zu erkunden. Nach genauem Studieren der Gewässerkarte und besonderem Augenmerk auf die tiefen Stellen des Sees führte uns unser Weg auf die östliche Seite der Seenlandschaft. Erleichternd kam für uns hinzu, dass ich hier im Anglerboard viel Positives über Ulli Hübers gelesen habe, der am Ostufer des Asnen in Jät ein paar Ferienhäuser besitzt. Er hat uns, obwohl wir nicht in seiner Anlage wohnten, eines seiner guten Linder-Aluboote mit Motor zu einem fairen Preis zur Verfügung gestellt. Nach einer kurzen und präzisen Einweisung ging es dann für uns endlich hinaus aufs offene “Meer”. Und das war der Asnen in diesem Jahr im wahrsten Sinne des Worte: Ganz im Gegenteil zu den letzten Jahren jagte 2005 ein Tiefdruckgebiet das andere und der Wind fegte in den ersten Tagen bei relativ schlechtem Wetter in einer starken Brise über den See und türmte das Wasser zu imposanten Wellen auf. Die Einheimischen und routinierteren Gastangler trotzen diesem Wetter allemal, doch wir zogen es vor, immer in Reichweite zum rettenden Ufer zu bleiben. Die 10-15 Meter-Stelle, für die wir eine weite Wasserfläche hätten überqueren müssen, blieb für uns in diesen Tagen somit zunächst verwehrt. Fische gefangen haben wir natürlich trotzdem, denn wie Ulli richtigerweise beim ersten Treffen behauptete, ist der Asnen “mit Hechten verseucht...”! So wanderten trotz schlechtem Wetter mehrere Hechte in Größen bis 80 cm in unseren Kescher und zum Teil auch in unsere Bratpfanne. Als Köder für Schilfhechte haben sich mit den Jahren immer mehr rote Spinner durchgesetzt, die bemerkenswert fängig sind. Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, kann man hier Hechte mit diesem Köder fast auf Ansage fangen und er ist meiner Meinung nach sowohl Flachwasserwobblern als auch Jerkbaits voraus. Natürlich gibt es auch Tage am Asnen, an denen man ohne Fisch nach Hause geht, aber das gehört dazu und tut der guten Stimmung keinen Abbruch...








Und somit haben wir auf besseres Wetter und einen damit gutmütigeren Asnen gewartet, wir hatten ja drei Wochen Zeit. Unsere Geduld sollte letztendlich belohnt werden: Nur einige ferne Schönwetterwolken durchkreuzten an diesem Mittag das so lang vermisste Blau des Himmels und die Sonne stand hoch und gab uns Zuversicht. Der Wind hatte sich gelegt und das sonst doch so gebeutelte Wasser lag still vor uns. Es konnte also rübergehen zur angeblichen Hochburg der Freiwasserhechte!

Sobald unser Echolot endlich eine Tiefe von 10 Metern anzeigte, nahmen die beiden Schleppruten ihre Arbeit auf. Beködert wurden sie zunächst mit einem 40g Bronzeblinker und einem Tiefenwobbler im Barschdekor. So zogen wir im schönen Wetter unsere Kreise mit der Hoffnung auf Größeres. Denn der Anblick auf dem Echolot war atemberaubend. Am Grund lag Sichel an Sichel, als wenn der gesamte Fischbestand des Asnen an dieser Stelle versammelt wäre. Und unzählige Futterfischschwärme zeichneten große graue Flächen auf den Bildschirm. Wenn wir den Fischalarm am Echolot aktiviert gehabt hätten, wäre wahrscheinlich nach einer halben Stunde der Akku leer gewesen.

Es muss ungefähr eine Stunde ins Land gestrichen sein, als plötzlich schnell und stark Schnur von der Spule gezogen wurde. Doch nach einem ersten kurzen Adrenalinstoß erkannten wir, dass wir einen Hänger hatten, das Echolot zeigte auch inzwischen nur noch eine Tiefe von 2 Metern an. Enttäuscht nutzte ich den Augenblick, um den Blinker, der uns trotz zweier Wirbel die Schnur total verdrallte, gegen unseren größten Wobbler (20 cm, gold, Makrelenform) austauschte. Da wir bis dato mit diesem Köder in all den Jahren noch keinen einzigen Fisch gefangen hatten, musste es wohl die Not der Verzweiflung sein, die uns in diesem Augenblick getrieben hat...
Also, Köder wieder ins Wasser, Motor an und.......nach gerade 5 Metern Fahrt saß der Köder wieder im Unterwassergras fest. Fluchend musste ich zugeben, dass ich den Köder viel zu früh ins Wasser zurück geworfen hatte. Durch einen kräftigen Ruck versuchte ich der Makrele wieder aus der Klemme zu helfen, als diese jedoch plötzlich nachgab und anfing, unter Wasser heftig Gegenwehr zu leisten. Als ich zu Katrin sagte: “Wir haben einen!” musste ich an den großen Wobbler denken, der am anderen Ende der Schnur irgendetwas begeistert hatte! Nur was?

Ich blickte mich um und erkannte, dass wir für einen Biss extrem weit draußen waren, von einem Schilf- oder Uferhecht konnte wirklich nicht die Rede sein! Auch die Kraft, die mir unter Wasser Paroli bot, war stärker als sonst! Oder doch nicht?! Mit weit aufgerissen Augen auf die Wasseroberfläche gerichtet drillte ich den Fisch langsam Meter um Meter Richtung Boot. Er blieb ungewöhnlich lange unten und die Schnur zeigte noch kurz vor dem Boot fast senkrecht ins Wasser. In dem Augenblick, als ich dachte, ich hätte was gesehen, trat der Fisch eine letzte Flucht an, die aber Dank der leicht eingestellten Bremse abgefangen werden konnte. Wieder machte ich Meter um Meter gut... Als Katrin mit erröteten Wangen fragte, ob es wohl “Der Meter” sei, den wir uns seit Jahren wünschten, kam die Silhouette des Fisches an der Oberfläche zum Vorschein. Es war ein Hecht, keine Frage, und er war größer als alles andere, was wir zuvor gefangen hatten. Doch vor einer genaueren Begutachtung hieß es erst einmal, den Fisch an Bord zu bringen. Und das stellte sich um so schwieriger heraus, als sich Katrin vor lauter Panik mit dem Kescher im Riesenwobbler verfing und eine Landung per Kescher somit unmöglich machte. Ich weiß nicht wie, aber ich habe ihn nach kurzer Überlegung mit beiden Händen zu packen bekommen und an Bord gehoben, samt Kescher und Makrele. Und da lag er nun vor uns, ruhig und ergeben, schillernd im Sonnenlicht mit seiner gleichmäßigen gold-grünen Färbung. Ich legte unser Maßband an und...bis heute klingt Katrins Jubelschrei in meinen Ohren: 1 Meter und 2!!!












Wir können nur jedem empfehlen, der Ruhe, Erholung und Anglerglück sucht, zum Asnen nach Schweden zu kommen. Nicht nur der See, sondern vielmehr das Land hat etwas Besonderes, das einen zwingt, immer wieder hierher zurückzukehren! Vielleicht sieht man sich!

Wenn wir unseren 1 Meter und 10 an Bord haben, melden wir uns bei Euch wieder, bis dahin: Petri Heil!

Frank & Katrin


PS.: Wenn Ihr an den Asnen kommen möchtet, ist Ulli Hübers ein guter Ansprechpartner. Bei ihm bekommt Ihr, wie wir selbst sehen konnten, gute und gemütlich ausgestattete Ferienhäuser und hochwertige Boote samt Motor zum Verleih. Weitere Infos unter http://www.schweden-ferienhaeuser.com

Danke fürs Bootauschippen, Ulli! Bis demnächst!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (22. November 2005)

*AW: Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden*

Petry heil!

Schöner Bericht der Laune auf mehr macht! Schweden muß in dieser Hinsicht wirklich ein Traumland sein!
Wünsche Euch noch viele erholsame Tage dort!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## CyTrobIc (22. November 2005)

*AW: Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden*

schöner bericht 

haste das foto mit den steinen und wald auch noch grösser ?


----------



## forellenudo (22. November 2005)

*AW: Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden*

Sehr schöner Bericht mit schönen Bildern#6 #6


----------



## Reisender (22. November 2005)

*AW: Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden*

Junge Junge !!! Dreh mal ein Film davon...... #6 #6 Liest sich ja wie ein Roman mit Liebe, Schmerz und Herz......|wavey: |wavey: und bis zum 1,10 Meter Hecht würde ich nicht warten sondern weiter schreiben....|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2005)

*AW: Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden*

Wunderbarer Bericht! Und willkommen on Board!


----------



## SuperMario (22. November 2005)

*AW: Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden*

Hallo Frank,
einen super Bericht und wunderschöne Bilder hast du uns da hinterlassen.
Und nachträglich ein dickes Petri zu dem Metrigen #6 (der fehlt leider noch in meiner Sammlung :c)



			
				william schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können nur jedem empfehlen, der Ruhe, Erholung und Anglerglück sucht, zum Asnen nach Schweden zu kommen. Nicht nur der See, sondern vielmehr das Land hat etwas Besonderes, das einen zwingt, immer wieder hierher zurückzukehren! Vielleicht sieht man sich!


 
Dem kann ich fast uneingeschränkt zustimmen. Ich würde auch immer wieder nach Schweden fahren - gäbe es da nicht noch ein Land weiter westlich, was noch süchtiger macht !!!


----------



## Watis (22. November 2005)

*AW: Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden*

hallo william..........

erstmal dickes petri zu den metrigen #6 
das mit dem.... bis heute klingt Katrins *Jubelschrei *in meinen Ohren: 1 Meter und 2!!!
kann ich mir sehr gut bildlich bzw. akustisch:q  vorstellen....... bei deinem super geschriebenen 
bericht... respekt #6 

schöne grüsse aus nrw


----------



## Dorschi (22. November 2005)

*AW: Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden*

Na das ist doch ein Einstandsbericht, wie er im Buche steht!
Prima! Wie habt Ihr denn geschleppt, bzw. womit habt Ihr die Wobbler auf Tiefe gebracht?


----------



## william (22. November 2005)

*AW: Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden*

Vielen Dank Euch allen für das Lob!
Da hat sich der Bericht für uns schon ausgezahlt! |rolleyes 

CyTrobIc:
Ich setzte das Foto morgen in 600px Breite ein.
Oder brauchste es noch größer, dann maile ich es dir zu!

Dorschi:
Es waren Deep-Runner mit nem riesigen Löffel!

Viele Grüße
Frank (william)


----------



## Jirko (22. November 2005)

*AW: Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden*

nabend frank #h

neben einem nachträglichen & herzlichen willkommen hier bei uns im anglerboard nen digges dangäää für diesen feinsten bericht von eurem asnenturn! du hast ne beeindruckende feder und dein mehrzeiler war kurzweilig & faszinierend verfasst... alle achtung frank! und natürlich noch nen digges petri nachträglich für die metrische "büchse"  #6


----------



## Uwe_H (22. November 2005)

*AW: Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden*

Ein toller Bericht, liest sich besser als "Vom Winde verweht"!!! Und macht ungeheure Lust auf den Schwedenurlaub im nächsten Jahr, auch wenn dieser nicht am Asnen sein wird...


----------



## Schwedenulli (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden*

Hallo William!

Hätte selber nicht besser erklären können, warum ich ausgewandert und an den Åsnen gezogen bin!
Dickes Lob und Gruß aus Schweden!

Hejdå!|wavey:


----------



## NicoleMOL (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden*

Hallo William, echt toller Bericht und ich schließe mich dir da völlig an. Es ist wirklich der absolute Traum. Wir waren im Sommer 2005 bei Ulli und Mona und wir fahren wieder. Der Asnen ist das Hechtgewässer schlecht hin, was da an Klamotten drinne rumschwimmt ist der Hammer. Mein Mann hat unter anderem einen 92er landen können und wir versuchen diesen im Juni 06 zu toppen. Freuen uns auf Ulli und Mona. 

Und ich möchte es für die Leute mit Kindern unter Euch noch erwähnen. Ihr werdet eure Racker nicht wieder erkennen. Unser ist in der Zeit dort so aufgeblüht und hatte soviel Spaß, das es Überredung brauchte ihn wieder mit nach Hause zu bekommen. Er fragt ständig, wann wir wieder zu Ulli fahren. 

*Also dann macht es gut und macht es richtig Urlaub 2006 ist wichtig.*​www.schweden-ferienhaeuser.com

LG Nicole


----------



## Micky (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden*

Steinstarker Bericht... egal ob Du die magische Marke im nächsten urlaub knackst oder nicht, mehr Berichte von der Sorte BITTE !!!


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hechte mit Ansage: Erinnerungen an den Asnen in Schweden*

erstklassiger Bericht und tolle Foto !!!!   #6#6#6
bist wirklich zu beneiden das deine Holde mit dir das zweitschönste dieser Welt teilt !!!! :m
warte auf die 1,10m Story von 2006 ...


----------

